# Thc Farmer



## LTG (Jan 28, 2009)

I just came across this site called THC FARMER and I wanted to buy a auction from there, but I have a few questions ...

1 - Are they legit? 
2 - Do they ship to the USA?

If yes, then I guess I need a invite. If somebody could PM me one, I would appreciate it.


I have dome more searching and they appear to be a legit auction site. If somebody could tell me if they ship to the US and could help me with the invite thing, I would be more than happy to share a few beans after I get them. Many thanks!


----------



## flashgee (Jan 28, 2009)

i just been looking at a post no more than 5minutes ago about how much of a scam this site is,its run by a 19 kid that has been ripping off and blackmailing the breeders aswel as the people who try to use his site to buy seeds.this is second hand info remember,i will find you a link and post it for you in my next post.be back soon with the link,then you can make up your mind on how you feel about ordering from them.maybe go for the cheapest thing on the site as a test buy.


----------



## LTG (Jan 28, 2009)

....Interesting. Elite is no longer there either ......read he had some issue, but then all his threads are gone as well ....so that makes me wonder. Now I have to find how to locate him .........


----------



## flashgee (Jan 28, 2009)

he is posting in here.......this is one of his post that i was talking about


HI Herby good to see you here bro..


yeah the owner of the farm is a lieing blackmailing POS 19 year old kid & he robbed me for a insane amount of $$ & told me to fuck off..also tried to blackmail me several times.

for REAL PURE(not crossed) chemdawg seeds from the USA NOT OVERSEAS! see elitegenetics.webs.com my new site

Quote:
Originally Posted by *theherbalist*  
_i got my chemdawg crosses from http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums they have a section called thcbay _



this was in a tread called something like "where can i get chemdog seeds" in the seeds and strains part of the forum


----------



## flashgee (Jan 28, 2009)

here it is for you,it a few pages in where he talks about thcfarmer

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/109085-does-anyone-know-where-get.html


----------



## LTG (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for looking out brother! Let the search begin ......appreciate the help!


----------



## alphadog (Feb 2, 2009)

The kid running that site ripped me off for more than 200 bucks. And by looking round boards I noticed I ain't the only one.
People beware.....


----------



## highlem (Jul 22, 2009)

flashgee said:


> for REAL PURE(not crossed) chemdawg seeds from the USA NOT OVERSEAS! see elitegenetics.webs.com my new site


greetings man! if elitegenetics.webs.com are your new site, can you tell me why you don't answer at [email protected]

I wrote you a few email but you never respond!


----------



## pinkus (Jul 22, 2009)

highlem said:


> greetings man! if elitegenetics.webs.com are your new site, can you tell me why you don't answer at [email protected]
> 
> I wrote you a few email but you never respond!
> 
> ...


----------



## shepj (Jul 22, 2009)

Funny.. I'm on THC Farmer and have not heard any complaints from the many members who currently buy seeds, and in the review on here there is one guy with 7 fucking posts claiming he was jacked whilst flashgee is repping Elite's gear. 

If that isn't suspicious to you I don't know what the fuck is. I'm a member over there (can prove it too.. http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/members/shepj/)

Alphadog, what is your screen name over at the farm?


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 22, 2009)

from what i hear and my conclusion is that logic is a bitch?


----------



## pinkus (Jul 22, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> from what i hear and my conclusion is that logic is a bitch?


i think it's sniveling little whiny ompa-loompa bitch  is what i heard most.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 22, 2009)

and to think I just registered the other day! WTF was I thinking! LOL


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 22, 2009)

pinkus said:


> i think it's sniveling little whiny ompa-loompa bitch  is what i heard most.



well said


----------



## pinkus (Jul 22, 2009)

pinkus said:


> i think it's sniveling little whiny ompa-loompa bitch  is what i heard most.





Wretched420 said:


> from what i hear and my conclusion is that logic is a bitch?





Dr. Greenhorn said:


> and to think I just registered the other day! WTF was I thinking! LOL


to be fair, i DID NOT buy anything through THCfarm. I don't like what i have read about his heavy handed censorship, unidirectional ethics, and ban-happy policies. He is digging his own grave IMHO

peace ya'll


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 22, 2009)

pinkus said:


> to be fair, i DID NOT buy anything through THCfarm. I don't like what i have read about his heavy handed censorship, unidirectional ethics, and ban-happy policies. He is digging his own grave IMHO
> 
> peace ya'll



yea same here man


----------



## Rocky Top High (Jul 22, 2009)

I have ordered from THCFarmer and had great results. I got some Cali Connection Larry OG Kush. Recieved them in 7 days from sending cash and so far, every seed I have germed is up and running. Got some killer Oriental Express from Billygoat seeds as freebies.

I am not going to get into the politics that seem to be at play but my experiences are nothing but great.


----------



## ReelBusy (Jul 22, 2009)

LTG said:


> I just came across this site called THC FARMER and I wanted to buy a auction from there, but I have a few questions ...
> 
> 1 - Are they legit?
> 2 - Do they ship to the USA?



I've ordered from there and had no problem.
There seems to be a big rivalry between these two sites though.


----------



## ReelBusy (Jul 22, 2009)

Rocky Top High said:


> Got some killer Oriental Express from Billygoat seeds as freebies.



I got those same OE beans as freebies with my order of Karma's Jack from them.
BG has great gear!
So does Karma!
Love those two guys.


----------



## Igrowmyown (Jul 23, 2009)

pinkus said:


> to be fair, i DID NOT buy anything through THCfarm. I don't like what i have read about his heavy handed censorship, unidirectional ethics, and ban-happy policies. He is digging his own grave IMHO
> 
> peace ya'll


Yeah I just had a little situation with getting a post deleted yesterday because a premium member (cbf)quoted my post but changed some words around, then when i repost and ask the member a mod (probably Logic) deletes my post and closes the thread.. some good guys over there but if logic can't return not 1 but 2 of my Pms about the situation cant deal with him. I can get swerve's gear at co-ops and other breeders i like at breedbay... Censorship for sure going on over there. When things arent favorable for the farm threads come to a quick end. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Zen (Jul 31, 2009)

Igrowmyown said:


> Yeah I just had a little situation with getting a post deleted yesterday because a premium member (cbf)quoted my post but changed some words around, then when i repost and ask the member a mod (probably Logic) deletes my post and closes the thread.. some good guys over there but if logic can't return not 1 but 2 of my Pms about the situation cant deal with him. I can get swerve's gear at co-ops and other breeders i like at breedbay... Censorship for sure going on over there. When things arent favorable for the farm threads come to a quick end. Just my 2 cents.


Interesting... I was just banned from there not even an hour ago. Someone suggested that a member there create a dvd and I agreed with him and made a few other suggestions about it as well. I never once offered to do it for money or asked for any money... but I was banned for trolling. The problem i have is that he only banned me yet several of us were talking about it.

Our paths will surely cross again some day soon. Kids using forums to play god is bullshit. He certainly needs to be put in his place.


----------



## OregonMeds (Jul 31, 2009)

You were banned, for that? My post in that doubled's thread was deleted but what you were talking about was no big deal aside from trying to take a very valuable persons FREE help away from thc, I think that was the actual problem.


----------



## Zen (Jul 31, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> You were banned, for that? My post in that doubled's thread was deleted but what you were talking about was no big deal aside from trying to take a very valuable persons FREE help away from thc, I think that was the actual problem.


I think you are right but that's definitely not trolling and he has no rules that justify his actions here.

That type of behavior will catch up with him some day.


----------



## pinkus (Jul 31, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> You were banned, for that? My post in that doubled's thread was deleted but what you were talking about was no big deal aside from trying to take a very valuable persons FREE help away from thc, I think that was the actual problem.


If _that's_ the problem *Logic* is even a bigger cunt than i thought!


----------



## The Warlord (Jul 31, 2009)

I was banned over there for (i think) suggesting a credit card option for the thcbay section. Logic asked for ideas since they were upgradeing the bay. I posted it once and then went back and my post was deleted/gone so I posted it again and bam I was OUT.


----------



## Tripolar (Aug 2, 2009)

Logic is a thief. Plain and simple. 
He banned me at the farm and told me " go back to roll it up with all the kids "
This guy is a prick and will take your cash in a heartbeat. Then tell you he never got your cash. I think the guy has a hard drug habit and preys on newbies.
STAY CLEAR OF THIS PRICK LOGIC.
And dont believe anything he say's about Subcool. He rips Sub to shreads at the farm.

www.potpimp.com is were you want to be.

Tri.


----------



## bakeddude (Aug 2, 2009)

EDIT: After seeing how much hate towards logic people on this board have mustered up I decided to just edit my initial post.

I have received seeds from the farm, never took my money. I ordered 5 seeds and got 15 (10 seeds free). I love the farm, but that is just based on my personal experiences.


----------



## Tripolar (Aug 2, 2009)

Hard drugs make people do stupid things.

Logic is a thief.

Tri


----------



## pinkus (Aug 2, 2009)

bakeddude said:


> Also, a lot of great growers on there that have been growing for over 20 and 30 years. .


and they are leaving in droves. Believe me, I went to the farm thinking it was fantastic. I never ordered from there so this is all second hand info, but the shear volume of complaints along with pretty detailed accounts of events leads me to believe the complaints. 

Plus I have been banned from the farm, apparently for my actions here at RIU, probably from when I called him out about claiming Subcool as a supplier even though he had just Banned him. they probably do have some TGA stuff left, but they WON'T be back. 

That doesn't even touch the DNA debacle over at the farm....check that stuff out @potpimp if you REALLY want to hear some nasty shit Logic has pulled.


----------



## bakeddude (Aug 2, 2009)

pinkus said:


> and they are leaving in droves. Believe me, I went to the farm thinking it was fantastic. I never ordered from there so this is all second hand info, but the shear volume of complaints along with pretty detailed accounts of events leads me to believe the complaints.
> 
> Plus I have been banned from the farm, apparently for my actions here at RIU, probably from when I called him out about claiming Subcool as a supplier even though he had just Banned him. they probably do have some TGA stuff left, but they WON'T be back.
> 
> That doesn't even touch the DNA debacle over at the farm....check that stuff out @potpimp if you REALLY want to hear some nasty shit Logic has pulled.


I trust what you are saying, but you act like I just discovered the farm.... I been on there for awhile now. I have seen DNA leave and Subcool get banned. I think when people start getting to involved in the business affairs of the breeders and the seed banks, well then you have problems. Obviously, somebody got screwed over and wanted to make it well known. Logic sure does a good job of keeping the farm seem like its peaceful tho...I never knew there was so much hostility.


----------



## Tripolar (Aug 2, 2009)

Listen to Pinkus.

He knows what hes talkin about.

Tri


----------



## pinkus (Aug 2, 2009)

bakeddude said:


> I trust what you are saying, but you act like I just discovered the farm.... I been on there for years my friend.


i don't know how I acted that way, but sorry to offend.  Probably because _*I *_ had just discovered it right as the shit was hitting the proverbial fan.


----------



## protopipe1 (Aug 3, 2009)

pinkus said:


> i don't know how I acted that way, but sorry to offend.  Probably because _*I *_had just discovered it right as the shit was hitting the proverbial fan.


 
I left when I read a thread by someone who Logic screwed, saying that he had contacted the Spanish local policia and dropped a dime on him for f-ing him and so many others (of course 10 mins. later the thread was deleted!). Someone who would get in over his head and just screw people over (sounds like a crack head to me), is dealin' up some bad karma. And then he tries to stir peeps up with his naming his thread "Logics outdoor Spanish journal...all haters can kiss my ass!). How childish is that?! IMO, that dude will be busted and he will dime out everyone on his site. Its a matter of time! He needs a "dirt nap", if you know what I mean!!! protopipe1


----------



## Tripolar (Aug 3, 2009)

He did do that Protopipe. Ratted someone out. 

logic is nothing but that piece of toilet paper that gets stuck on your foot when you leave the mens room.

I was going to get some seeds from Joeshmos auction. Glad I never gave out my safe addy to that puke.

Sorry for the bad vibes coming from me about him. The puke treated me poorly, then banned me and I had no way of defending myself.

Tri


----------



## protopipe1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Tripolar said:


> He did do that Protopipe. Ratted someone out.
> 
> logic is nothing but that piece of toilet paper that gets stuck on your foot when you leave the mens room.
> 
> ...


Did he do in Elite? And I remember when logic flipped out on a couple of thc members when they asked why DNA got banned...he said he didn't feel he had to justify anything he did!! But never got down to specifics of what DNA did wrong, stating that he was gettin' complaints about DNA not giving good customer service, when all threads I've read were all pos feedback as far as replacing a few bean orders when they didn't germ, etc.. And I heard DNA say that they were screwed 10 grand, and that was why they were banished! pro


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow, this has been a very eye opening thread! soo much hate and bad vibes zooming everywhere...i've been a member at the farm for over 3 months, i don't do much posting, just reading, and it seems alot more peaceful than this site...also, there seems to be less children acting up....that is just my experience...i was gonna order some beans for the Cali Connection, some of their strains look killer and i hear are awesome...now i'm kinda nervous bout that....everyone just take a bong rip...


gkn


----------



## chemdawg (Aug 3, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> Wow, this has been a very eye opening thread! soo much hate and bad vibes zooming everywhere...i've been a member at the farm for over 3 months, i don't do much posting, just reading, and it seems alot more peaceful than this site...also, there seems to be less children acting up....that is just my experience...i was gonna order some beans for the Cali Connection, some of their strains look killer and i hear are awesome...now i'm kinda nervous bout that....everyone just take a bong rip...
> 
> 
> gkn


Yeah, they ripped me off then when I asked about it they banned me from their site


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 3, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> I was banned over there for (i think) suggesting a credit card option for the thcbay section. Logic asked for ideas since they were upgradeing the bay. I posted it once and then went back and my post was deleted/gone so I posted it again and bam I was OUT.


If that is true, then it says it all.


----------



## chemdawg (Aug 5, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> If that is true, then it says it all.


lo and behold...
i got up this morning to find an email from Logic saying if i posted any more about my complaint he'd give my details to the police. wow! what a nut!


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 5, 2009)

You must have struck a nerve! 

Welcome to the internet. If you do shady business, everyone will know about it.


----------



## 001 (Aug 5, 2009)

fuck that shit logic and suck my hairy balls,,, I joined up on that shit,, looks like a good site with good reviews on strains....
they have some good seeds but any one talking like that dose desrve a dirt nap and will end up napping soon enough when people string him up 

this site has opened me eyes to that scamdog


----------



## Rocky Top High (Aug 5, 2009)

chemdawg said:


> lo and behold...
> i got up this morning to find an email from Logic saying if i posted any more about my complaint he'd give my details to the police. wow! what a nut!


Thats fuckin scary! I am not sure why he would say such a thing but thats just wrong. I will say again, I have had nothing but great experiences from the Farm. I can't wrap my mind around all this hate and bad karma but people sharing their experiences with good or bad seed banks is very valuable to our community.

There are lots of good people and resources at the Farm as well as right here @ RIU. I suggest to all to just use common sense when visiting these sights and stay away from the politics. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Tripolar (Aug 5, 2009)

There are lots of good peeps over at the farm. No doubt.

But hard drugs make people do some fucked up shit.

Tri


----------



## hydgrow (Aug 22, 2009)

THIS GUY IS A THEIF STOLE FROM A FRIEND AND EMAILED HIM TALKING SHIT THC FARMER SUCKS!

Search google before using this thief!! I am not the only one


----------



## stickyiky (Aug 23, 2009)

guys remember karma is a motherfucker and it will comeback to him twice as hard. he will go down by the people that are close to him as they will start feeling that this chump is robbing them too! If thats the case junkies do what ever it takes to get what they need. and its sad cuz when this dude goes down there might be some good folks that will go down with him. hes not the only 1 doing all this shit. hes probably has 2 other of his buddies sitting next to him all smoking CRACK telling him to do this do that. just boycott the damn site! 
stickyicky


ps really think where you gonna send your hard earned money cuz you wont see back in the wrong hands!!!!!!!


----------



## growlegal (Aug 23, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> Wow, this has been a very eye opening thread! soo much hate and bad vibes zooming everywhere...i've been a member at the farm for over 3 months, i don't do much posting, just reading, and it seems alot more peaceful than this site...also, there seems to be less children acting up....that is just my experience...i was gonna order some beans for the Cali Connection, some of their strains look killer and i hear are awesome...now i'm kinda nervous bout that....everyone just take a bong rip...
> 
> 
> gkn


Yeah it is because logic deletes any post on a whim, just to make himself look good.
Don't believe me just try and make a negative post you will be banned.

He even reads your personal pm's to others, cmon!


----------



## destros beard (Aug 23, 2009)

THC Farmer is a good site. Elite just had really bad apples with them because HES the bitch. The dude goes around and is a complete pollen chucker. his shit herms all over. He was deleting negative posts by people that said that his gear was shit and hermed all over. He wasn't a real breeder. The dude came out with like 100 crosses a year! It was pretty obvious that he was just a pollen chucker and used this site to really get his name out there.

They actually kicked Elite off of the site because of all of this. He was censoring posts in his forum and shit like that. And a lot of complaints about his gear. THC Farmer has been around for awhile and the breeders there love the place. Ask Logic, Sway, Swurve, Subcool, Outlaw. Elite just got busted because hes a dumb ass and claimed that his shit was so secure and that the only way to get seeds "safely" was through USA mail. Wow.... that should of been a tip off right there.

Oh yeah, and anyone that claims that Logic is a bitch is a bitch themselve and OBVIOUSLY know NOTHING about logic. The dude has done a lot more for the med scene in cali than Elite could have ever DREAMED of. Elite did DICK for the cali med community. He offered %25 discount on his already over priced hermie/non germ beans to med patients, thats about it. Logic is actually APART of the med community and gives a lot away to peeps, so check yourself before you start calling people out. Elite was a fly-by-night salesman. The dude charged $180 for 8 beans and most of his shit hermed or didn't germ. None of his shit was even tested before it was released. Just ask Big Buddy about that one as he was Elites "official tester" of sorts. He even said that he was trying to talk Elite into better business practices before he got busted. He even said that he told Elite to test the beans before they were released, but he didn't want to. the dude was in the scene for one reason only it was pretty obvious. The dude was a hack and deserves to not be apart of it anymore. Not saying he should of been arrested, just saying that its no surpirse. All that bad karma reeking his beans up. haha


----------



## destros beard (Aug 23, 2009)

Haha! wow, now I'm reading on here that logic is a junkie and may do crack as well! Haha, he must be pretty amazing junkie and crack head to cross out strains, manage a popular site that is now advertised in High Times, transport seeds to the UK, grow out plants for med patients, reply to everyones responses on the forums and email. And since I know the guy personally he must be really amazing to keep something like that from most people! I know junkies and crackheads, and if Logic is one than he is doing an outstanding job and should keep it up! haha

This is a joke, man.Somebody throws something out here and now is automatically fact? I'm starting to question how old some people on this site are, at least how old their heads are.

Yes, THC Farmer is HEAVILY moderated, I won't deny that. But there is also a reason for that. Elite is a BIG reason for that. It was never heavily that moderated until Elite got on there and was deleting negative posts and trying to ban users for saying that his product was garbage. They also don't want the site to turn into a RIU or Overgrow.com with soooooo many repeated posts. It's like most people don't know how to use a search function. Regular users get burnt out by answering the same posts over and over and over and over and over again when all the poster had to do was use the search function! THC Farmer is a much more guarded forum. RIU is pretty much anything goes. The same question can be asked thread after thread after thread. It wastes bandwith space on the server and wastes most regular users time and makes them not want to return to the site.


----------



## Rocky Top High (Aug 23, 2009)

Destros Beard, good post. I can undestand people getting pissed because their post got deleted for no apparent reason to them but as I have said over and over, THCFarmer is a great resource for our hobby. They have the elite genetics that can't be found anywhere other than California.

I don't know anyone at that site much less Logic but there is way to much good going on @ the farm for it to be nothing but a rip off site.

Again, all I can do is give my experiences with that site. It is without question the best site for ordering seeds and talking with the respective breeders as to any issues with your grow. As far as the politics that some want to complain about...I don't get caught up in that bullshit. All I want to do is get great genetics and to gleen any ideas about certain strains. I don't usually reccomend certain sites or seed banks but when I see THCFarmer trashed the way some want I have to speak up because my experiences are 100% opposite of what some claim.


----------



## destros beard (Aug 23, 2009)

Rocky Top High said:


> Destros Beard, good post. I can undestand people getting pissed because their post got deleted for no apparent reason to them but as I have said over and over, THCFarmer is a great resource for our hobby. They have the elite genetics that can't be found anywhere other than California.
> 
> I don't know anyone at that site much less Logic but there is way to much good going on @ the farm for it to be nothing but a rip off site.
> 
> Again, all I can do is give my experiences with that site. It is without question the best site for ordering seeds and talking with the respective breeders as to any issues with your grow. As far as the politics that some want to complain about...I don't get caught up in that bullshit. All I want to do is get great genetics and to gleen any ideas about certain strains. I don't usually reccomend certain sites or seed banks but when I see THCFarmer trashed the way some want I have to speak up because my experiences are 100% opposite of what some claim.


Too true man. Elite was behind a shit load of thc farm backlash. The dude was going around talking sooo much shit about them and his boys were doing it too. It was all politics and nonsense.

How come no other breeder on that site has been ripped off $3000 or any money for that matter? And they are all still on there and very active in the forums and selling beans. You would think if the farm was so bad that all the other breeders would leave too. But it seems that once Elite is kicked outta the THC Farm crew for all his bullshit on there (deleting posts, hermed seeds, pollen chucking), because everybody saw through it. They saw him for exactly what he was, a snake-oil dealer. The dude wanted to make money quick and easy. so he found some good beans, through some pollen from one to the other, didn't credit any of the breeders whose beans he got them from, collected the seeds (1 plant can make hundreds of seeds), didn't even test the shit!, and sold them for $180/8 pack. Thats when all the "THC Farm stole money from him" bullshit came up, when they kicked him out. I don't believe the dude and I think he's a real chump. Con artist written all over it.

The shit is so ripe with politics it isn't funny. I could go into more but it isn't worth it.


----------



## cookin (Aug 23, 2009)

destros - subcool has left the farm


----------



## destros beard (Aug 23, 2009)

cookin said:


> destros - subcool has left the farm


My bad dude for naming him. I forgot that he left, but there wasn't any bad blood as far as I know. I think hes basically just selling pretty exclusivly through breedbay now (for the most part). Thats where all his new gear hits. I've got some JillyBean going as we type, kid!


----------



## cookin (Aug 23, 2009)

cool bro you doing a grow journal i've got some waiting, sounds delicious


----------



## pinkus (Aug 23, 2009)

destros beard said:


> My bad dude for naming him. I forgot that he left, but there wasn't any bad blood as far as I know. I think hes basically just selling pretty exclusivly through breedbay now (for the most part). Thats where all his new gear hits. I've got some JillyBean going as we type, kid!


big time bad blood...it just all got deleted. subcool is even selling through attititude now.


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Aug 23, 2009)

Sub said that Logics did not pay his bills and sub demanded COD and Logic banned him,I asked sub three days ago on here and sub said Logic dont pay.Some of the breeders on the site seem satisfied but Logic also got into it with DNA over money and their BANNED.They do have some good genes and breeders


----------



## The Warlord (Aug 23, 2009)

The thing is when 400 plus members leave en mass to go start another site because they hate you and what you are doing SOMETHING is wrong.


----------



## Igrowmyown (Sep 2, 2009)

Mr.Therapy Man said:


> Sub said that Logics did not pay his bills and sub demanded COD and Logic banned him,I asked sub three days ago on here and sub said Logic dont pay.Some of the breeders on the site seem satisfied but Logic also got into it with DNA over money and their BANNED.They do have some good genes and breeders


http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f10/ograskal-dna-genetics-og-strains-12094/ Logic says "for subpar dank go to those Dna fools" .... if logic thought Dna had "subpar dank" why did he sell their beans on the farm?? I know of two breeders at the farm that are not happy or at least not happy last time i logged on there a while back. Say what you will about Elite but i still have his P.m.s from weedtracker telling me about Logic and the deal im starting to believe him.


----------



## hydgrow (Sep 3, 2009)

Fuck this guy like I said before he is a thief!


----------



## stinkypinky1 (Sep 5, 2009)

i agree Hydgrow this guys a f*ckin theif my sick but well off buddy of mine sent proirity mail and everything (still got the reciept) and 15 days later gets the email reply sayin payment not recieved. and when my bud emailed again on day 22 the support group answered back wit some smart ass remark. bad bizness skills cause the lost a lot of money wit this one guy cause to me he is wat i call a (strain junky) u kno that guy who buys new strains like crack and brag about how good it is before he even germ the beans. 

BE AWARE THCFARMER HAS GOOD BREEDERS BUT THE PEOPLE WHO RUN THE SITE WILL STILL YO MONEY!!! (AND U WILL GET NO SEEDS)


----------



## hydgrow (Sep 5, 2009)

Yep he is still a theif!!! 

POTPIMP.COM has some of the same and even better breeders, with some more on the way!!


----------



## shepj (Sep 5, 2009)

Mr.Therapy Man said:


> Sub said that Logics did not pay his bills and sub demanded COD and Logic banned him,I asked sub three days ago on here and sub said Logic dont pay.Some of the breeders on the site seem satisfied but Logic also got into it with DNA over money and their BANNED.They do have some good genes and breeders


when you have someone's shipping address/po box, and they rip you off, get a fucking plane ticket and a baseball bat and say hello when they check their mail. lol. 

Hey logic!

*wham*


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Sep 5, 2009)

I put a Potpimp web site reference in a thread and he threatened to ban me.FUCK LOGIC


----------



## logicsworstnightmare (Sep 6, 2009)

logic is a cock sucking, back biting 22 year old retarded muther fucka, who steal's ya cash and also the breeders seed's,
he dont pay the breeders for them! so if you like a breeder and want him to get paid for HIS good work, dont buy from that little prick, the breeders that have got the most sense are no longer there and many more be joining the mass walk out weekly! he know owe's elite, dna and sub! 

but you guessed it! im here to fuck logic and his bumboy (hey did you know he pays people to do his dirty work to?) 
oh and i know for real he talk's to the policia no shock there


----------



## stinkypinky1 (Sep 6, 2009)

but you guessed it! im here to fuck logic and his bumboy (hey did you know he pays people to do his dirty work to?) 
oh and i know for real he talk's to the policia no shock there[/QUOTE]

man i heard he talks to the police is that realy true cause its hard to believe someone in his position would snitch on his customers (THCFARMER has the potential to be one of the best sites if it wasnt ran by an as*hole)take a look at the Jschmoe auction they are havin problems wit this guy and its for charity i think someone feels hes gonna steal the charity money .Now thats low down


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Sep 6, 2009)

All of that site is censored thats why it seems like it all running smooth.All that law calling bullshit will bite him in the ass.(KARMAS a BITCH).He yanked two threads about subs gear on me for no reason.Im not( BANNED YET) but who cares,If Logic keeps it up the farm will burn down and THC will be no more


----------



## logicsworstnightmare (Sep 7, 2009)

that site dont have no POTential at all! its as censored as a childrens book! and as for logic! ole fucking twinkle toe's!
policia's best fucking friend! he only lets you see what he wants you to! 
and i got a feeling he going down very soon 


hey logic, the ladie's call me the horse man! when i come for you, im gonna bend you over like the bitch you are, and show you about horse


----------



## hydgrow (Sep 7, 2009)

Logic is a theif!!! Do your homework before ordering from this guy!!!!!!

BUYER BEWARE THE FARMER IS A RAT AND A THEIF!!!!!!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 7, 2009)

one bad experience is enuff for me ,i aint buyin.thanx for the warning.i went by there and he aint got shit for sale,


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 15, 2009)

I have ordered succesfully from the farm.
I think the place has great bean's with great price's.
I posted a thread about a seedbank ripping me. And logic sent me free beans.
I have read a whole buch of second hand story's. By the time this thread is over it will be confirmed that he is satan himself. Gotta love rumor's.
I have had good expereinces and those are first hand.
I think Logicsworstnightmare you are a joke and only joined this site to talk trash.
Go away and shut up.


----------



## shepj (Sep 15, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> I have ordered succesfully from the farm.
> I think the place has great bean's with great price's.
> I posted a thread about a seedbank ripping me. And logic sent me free beans.
> I have read a whole buch of second hand story's. By the time this thread is over it will be confirmed that he is satan himself. Gotta love rumor's.
> ...


Did Logic buy this account off of someone here?

Dude.. there are so many breeders that have had issues with him, along with members and customers, that it's not worth buying from them after hearing ONE person got their beans. Sorry but a 1 in 10 chance of getting your beans (or maybe less than that!) isn't worth it..


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 15, 2009)

I just received another 3 packs today.


----------



## Tripolar (Sep 15, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> I just received another 3 packs today.


Glad you got your beans Bossman.

Unfortunately I know too many reputable people that got hooked by Logic and his group. People that I trust and respect.

Good luck with your grows.

Tri

BTW: Great Graphix av.


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks man.


----------



## pinkus (Sep 15, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> I just received another 3 packs today.


cool. do you like his going through PMs and launching DOS attacks on peeps that have been banned too? it has been documented. I personally hope he wises up and stops playing god. everyone has the right to try to mend their ways even LOGIC. He has made some REAL enemies...i'm not one of them. he only banned me for busting him for lieing about banning Subcool (which he did) and tried launched a dos attack on my machine. 

ask DNA, subcool, the kush brothers....oh enjoy those Grass Valley Seeds he's hocking too


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 15, 2009)

So does that go for the Tga gear,cali connect gear.
Like him or not. Those are top of line breeder's.


----------



## shepj (Sep 15, 2009)

why does The Cali Connection go through thcfarmer still? They have some sick looking gear!


----------



## pinkus (Sep 15, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> So does that go for the Tga gear,cali connect gear.
> Like him or not. Those are top of line breeder's.



TGA is gone when the seeds run out. i think cali connect is still there.


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 15, 2009)

Because they have not had issue's.
They have a great following.
Logic is a cool ass head in my book.
Sorry the rest of you do not feel the same.


----------



## shepj (Sep 15, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> So does that go for the Tga gear,cali connect gear.
> Like him or not. Those are top of line breeder's.


Are you illiterate? HE BANNED SUBCOOL A.K.A "TGA Subcool".


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes they will not be there anymore.
But the seed's they still have are subcool's and there fore not. as you said.
oh enjoy those Grass Valley Seeds he's hocking too 
And was that a dunce comment aimed at me.
I do not beleive i have been confrontational. *YET.*


----------



## pinkus (Sep 15, 2009)

he also just banned HEATH ROBINSON!!!


----------



## pinkus (Sep 15, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Yes they will not be there anymore.
> But the seed's they still have are subcool's and there fore not. as you said.
> oh enjoy those Grass Valley Seeds he's hocking too
> And was that a dunce comment aimed at me.
> I do not beleive i have been confrontational. *YET.*


go ahead be confontational. we are trying to point out how YOU could be burned!


----------



## pinkus (Sep 15, 2009)

grass valley was pointed at anyone who buys them....not you, but anyone who clings to LOGIC as a stand up guy. DOS attacks are NOT a friendly gesture.


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 15, 2009)

Am I illiterate?
I know he banned him. That does not mean the tga beans left at the bay are crap.
They are still subcool's and there fore dank bean's. in my book.
And now you want to attack me. 
*Because you do not know how to follow a conversation in a thread.*


----------



## pinkus (Sep 15, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Am I illiterate?
> I know he banned him. That does not mean the tga beans left at the bay are crap.
> They are still subcool's and there fore dank bean's. in my book.
> And now you want to attack me.
> *Because you do not know how to follow a conversation in a thread.*


are you talking to shepj, me both...can't follow your thread bro 
(that's me with the funny hat)


----------



## shepj (Sep 15, 2009)

It's almost misleading to represent THCFarmer as legitimate (whether or not you received from them) after that many breeders/customers/users have been fucked over, not to mention what I hear about law enforcement. I mean I am glad your order went through, but keep your fingers crossed if you have a problem and try to resolve it over there bro.


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 15, 2009)

To be honest I am getting a little confused myself.
I beleive I have a good reputation her at RIU.
I am a helpful member. And do not attack unless attacked first.
I posted my expereinces wicth by the way are first person not he said she said.
And you Guy's started attacking me.
I am sure logic has fault's as do we all. 
But for me the proof is in the beans. That keep coming no problem.


----------



## pinkus (Sep 15, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> To be honest I am getting a little confused myself.
> I beleive I have a good reputation her at RIU.
> I am a helpful member. And do not attack unless attacked first.
> I posted my expereinces wicth by the way are first person not he said she said.
> ...


is this an attack? i think it's more an expression of disbelief. I'm seriously glad you got your stuff. I really want sonic's pinequeen haze but i can't even go to the farm because i called him out about lieing about banning subcool HERE! i wasn't5 even there and i never said anything over there about anything but growing.


----------



## shepj (Sep 15, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> And you Guy's started attacking me.
> I am sure logic has fault's as do we all.


It's because he rips people off, bans them, tells the police on them, tries to hack their shit! 

Supporting Logic/THCFarmer (granted much less severe) is like saying "It's right Adolf Hitler killed the jews". You understand why someone might attack you if you openly supported Hitler?


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 15, 2009)

shepj said:


> It's almost misleading to represent THCFarmer as legitimate (whether or not you received from them) after that many breeders/customers/users have been fucked over, not to mention what I hear about law enforcement. I mean I am glad your order went through, but keep your fingers crossed if you have a problem and try to resolve it over there bro.


 
In all honesty the breeder complaint's do get My attention.
But only them and logic Know what really happened.
The amount of actual complaint's from people who have ordered are quite small compared to most seed bank's. They all have complaint's
Some people will never be happy there fore they complain.
Most people in this thread complaining say a freind had a problem or some other member. 
I alway's take advice from other member's seriously.
But you also have to use you're own common sense.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 15, 2009)

og raskals stuff there looks good,,i'd jus hate to get indicted,lol.


----------



## shepj (Sep 15, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> The amount of actual complaint's from people who have ordered are quite small compared to most seed bank's.


Because he bans everyone who complains and deletes their posts.. that and other seedbanks are bigger, the ripoffs on the farm so far are proportionally disgusting compared to the ripoffs in a decade at a good seedbank.


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 15, 2009)

I would order them raiderman.
Shep or pinkus have either of you had personal experieces with the farm.
If you already stated it then I apologize for reasking. But we kinda ranted away.
And I cant recall the whole thread.


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Sep 15, 2009)

The cali connection has green crack and a lot of other strains that are to be released this week but I dont trust logic


----------



## pinkus (Sep 15, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> I would order them raiderman.
> Shep or pinkus have either of you had personal experieces with the farm.
> If you already stated it then I apologize for reasking. But we kinda ranted away.
> And I cant recall the whole thread.


The DOS attack sealed it for me.


----------



## shepj (Sep 15, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> I would order them raiderman.
> Shep or pinkus have either of you had personal experieces with the farm.
> If you already stated it then I apologize for reasking. But we kinda ranted away.
> And I cant recall the whole thread.


I am currently a user there (shepj), I see the shit that goes on.. that is enough for me to stick to the information I can get through their threads and leave the gamble of buying to those who haven't heard of Logic's bullshit. So no, I do not have experience ordering from them, but yes, I do have experience as a current member on their forum, along with being a member on here, and potpimp.


----------



## hydgrow (Sep 15, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> I would order them raiderman.
> Shep or pinkus have either of you had personal experieces with the farm.
> If you already stated it then I apologize for reasking. But we kinda ranted away.
> And I cant recall the whole thread.




Hey look I'm not a member there but I did have a bad experience well my business partner did. And I have no reason to lie I have ordered from a lot of seed banks and that is the first one to straight up steal our money and email us saying, "if you don't like it do something about it". I have no reason to lie I have given a number of seedbanks a good reveiw this is the only one that I feel truely screwed us over he basically stated it in a email that he took our money and he is there I am here so I can fuck off. Well I will do my best to make sure he starves to death if I can help it.

He is still a theif and until my order arrives I will stick to my story!!


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 15, 2009)

That is a fair comment. I will not argue a first haneexperience.
I hope you don't get burned by antone else.
It's all good.
I wish all of you a potent and bountiful harvest.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 15, 2009)

i jus bot two pax of dj shorts beans ,sounds more fun anyway,lol.


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 15, 2009)

I just went to a co-op they had DJ short blueberry seed's.
I will be getting some for sure.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 16, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> I just went to a co-op they had DJ short blueberry seed's.
> I will be getting some for sure.


i bot the grape krush and bluemoonshine .i'm doin a crop of bluemoonshine presently,,strongest weed and best yield off any strain ever done besides g13hp.


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 16, 2009)

That blue moonshine is supposed to be the serious dank.
Dj short is a top notch breeder.IMO.


----------



## trapper (Sep 16, 2009)

raiderman said:


> i bot the grape krush and bluemoonshine .i'm doin a crop of bluemoonshine presently,,strongest weed and best yield off any strain ever done besides g13hp.


raiders lose and you change your avatar.if russel was my QB i would too.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 16, 2009)

trapper said:


> raiders lose and you change your avatar.if russel was my QB i would too.


yea , he was out there with a lost look on his face all game,, another genious.


----------



## logicsworstnightmare (Sep 19, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> I have ordered succesfully from the farm.
> I think the place has great bean's with great price's.
> I posted a thread about a seedbank ripping me. And logic sent me free beans.
> I have read a whole buch of second hand story's. By the time this thread is over it will be confirmed that he is satan himself. Gotta love rumor's.
> ...



you one of his bum pal's too? eh? second hand shit is all you bought over there, roflmao ya muppet! 
logic is a back biting lttle retarded 22 year old kid with no biatch, i heard he gets hand job's off his bum pal's is this true? 

he's a theif, he owes thounds of bucks in seed money's, that lil fucker thinks he can hide all his sorry ass life.......well logic you gonna get a good seeing to up the shaft hole soon enuff!

and bossman, i could not give a flyin monkeys fuck what you think! get back on over to ya bum pal's, he got the lube for ya my man!


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 19, 2009)

I am shocked you have not been banned yet.
You have 4 post all trash talking and attacking.
I have been a member here. I have helped other's and learned a ton from other's.
You have offered no good help to anyone.
So you should just go away.
And be careful what you say to who on the internet.
You never know who is at the other end.


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 19, 2009)

I am shocked you have not been banned yet.
You have 4 post all trash talking and attacking.
I have been a member here. I have helped other's and learned a ton from other's.
You have offered no good help to anyone.
So you should just go away.
And be careful what you say to who on the internet.
You never know who is at the other end.


----------



## logicsworstnightmare (Sep 24, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> I am shocked you have not been banned yet.
> You have 4 post all trash talking and attacking.
> I have been a member here. I have helped other's and learned a ton from other's.
> You have offered no good help to anyone.
> ...




is that some sort of threat there ??
are you a police or just another grass like logic????

and if you feel your bad our kid i can alway's give you an adress were we can link up and discuss this if you like!!




i smell a narc.........


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 24, 2009)

Kiss my ass.
You throw that word narc around aweful lightly.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 24, 2009)

bossman88188 said:


> Kiss my ass.
> You throw that word narc around aweful lightly.


 surely theres more to life than pumping time into this bs.lol.


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 24, 2009)

I was not planning on posting in here again.
But just to say you are right raiderman


----------



## pinkus (Sep 24, 2009)

logicsworstnightmare said:


> is that some sort of threat there ??
> are you a police or just another grass like logic????
> 
> and if you feel your bad our kid i can alway's give you an adress were we can link up and discuss this if you like!!
> ...


vote with your wallet and don't send Logic anything. Calling people narcs randomly only looks bad on you. You are Giving the Asshat power just by using his name in your name. 

peace


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Sep 26, 2009)

I just ordered cindy 99 off the farm.We will see if Logic is as bad as everybody says.(44.00 USPS express delivery)If he was not filling seed orders the farm would have a whole lot more negative feedback.Ive talked with several growers who have not had any problems out of the farm.


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 26, 2009)

Logicsworstnightmare need's to be banned.
After insulting me over and over. Because he can not hold an arguement.
He start's calling me gay.narc so on so on.
I offered to meet him.
And the little punk bitch ass pillow biter. Offered a freind to handle his problem's.
I want to meet the mouth behind the trash.
He will spout off again, and again.
He has offered absolutely nothing but trash talk on this site.


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Sep 26, 2009)

I dont believe half that shit he talks about the farm.I know Logics had money problems with sub and dna but I think hes shipping beans to the buyers.if hes not he wont make it long.Ill know in a couple weeks and post later on the farms service


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Sep 26, 2009)

Has anybody on here ordered off the farm lately.I know someone who ordered around the 17th but Ive not talked to him in three days .Any info would be great.


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have received 4 order's from him in the last month.
He sent me free seed's just because I posted a warning about being ripped by The kind seedbank.
And he is sending me some some free tester's from Delta9.
I have nothing but good to say about the farm.
IMO Attitude and THCbay are the best bank's.


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks bossman,I did not believe all that bullshit about the farm .Looking forward to moscas cindy 99bx1 Ive heard good things.Its supposed to be the holy grail.
(We will see)


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Sep 26, 2009)

Bossman whats the turn around on the farms beans.I live in southern US


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 26, 2009)

The turn around is real quik.
It can vary I have got them in 7 to 10 day's from when I ship the payment.
The only thing to remember. To mail the payment in cost's About 25$.
And they also offer a faster method.
That must be real quik.
Have you seen The cali connection's happening's.
They are going to the cannabis cup this year.
I am sure they are going to smash the compitition.


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Sep 26, 2009)

I used the 44.00$ payment,thats what he recommends.A small price to pay for great genetics,Thanks bossmann ,what have you been buying,Ive been looking for cali connection to release the green crack,have you or anybody you know grown GC. Peace and thanks


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Sep 26, 2009)

Arjans already one overall,its all about money anymore not the best seeds


----------



## bossman88188 (Sep 26, 2009)

Dude I have been a little crazy.
I have gotten. SFV O.G kush . SFV purple kush. Jamaican jam. Jack herrer.
I will have to pull out my jar to remember the rest.
Arjan has some cool vid's. But I am not into sativas much.
I like the couch lock.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 26, 2009)

yea i dont care much for those stretchy long flowering sativas.


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 11, 2009)

mobbdeep said:


> removed


Who the F^%k are you.
Logic's payroll huh. You really are as stupid as you sound.
If you really think you can squash me like bug.
Then send me a PM. Before you get banned.
I am more then willing meet up.


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Oct 11, 2009)

I love sativas ,fuck that couch lock.Im lazy enough


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Oct 11, 2009)

Logic sent my seeds ,I wonder why everybody is so pissed


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't know man.
I have received alot of seed's from him this year.
I don't even know what to sprout next.
I am stuck between Sainnies Jack, TGA jillybean's, Some Pink Indica's.


----------



## trapper (Oct 11, 2009)

mobbdeep said:


> removed


you made me laugh man.you were quite believing,but in the end i busted my gut laughing,thanks man i needed that.


----------



## trapper (Oct 11, 2009)

man people defend their poly hybrid pollen chuckers with such zest.You would think that these seed makers actually did shit besides count money and seeds,and pollinating the latest clone only.theirs no magic in what they do,try it some time,you will find you have the next clone only lol.


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 11, 2009)

trapper said:


> you made me laugh man.you were quite believing,but in the end i busted my gut laughing,thanks man i needed that.


 
Yeah real funny!!!!


----------



## pinkus (Oct 11, 2009)

i gotta say, it's not helping anyone to rag on someone who still goes to the farm. peace bossman


----------



## bossman88188 (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanx bro,
Some people just like to be mean.
Some of the rep's they have left are very rude.
Toke on bro.


----------



## headband707 (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm going to have to jump on this thread and say I too have really notice Logic's bullshit .. I was told to post my gro or get banned WTF??????? I find this to be a really weird thing to say... sorry... I don't know about his genetics but who cares when you act like an asshole then your going to be treated like one. I have also noticed that when you don't agree with his growers then your wrong and they are right . Also pretty childish but thats just me... I'm not going to agree with shit if I don't believe it lol HELLO !!! I really love the" I own the seed bullshit". It's like saying to a dog breeder that he owns the breed LOL, NOT lol.. In the end it's important to get seeds from good ppl not assholes. Assholes don't deserve your cash lol. I did get seeds from him and paid $150.00 and they were white seeds not nice tiger striped but small and white and they didn't all germ. peace out Headband707


----------



## HHF (Jan 5, 2010)

> You would think that these seed makers actually did shit besides count money and seeds,and pollinating the latest clone only


You know Trapper, we are not all the same with the same motivations. We spent most of the money's we have ever taken for seeds, and then some, on travelling and collecting rare genetics from around the globe in order to preserve and share them with the community. 

The biggest problem facing those who do such useful work is that as soon as we have released a strain, these new closet pollen chuckers que up to hack the strain and sell 'their' seeds. Usually for more than we sold/sell them direct.

It has got to the point that we cannot support that real work any longer and the numbers just do not work out for us. It is such a shame that the Cannabis Community, on the whole, cannot see further than the width of their wallets and have no care for this most special of plants..

Peace, HHF


----------



## Bundy (Jan 5, 2010)

THCfarmer has scammed (laura) Elite Genetic of much. dollars !!! 
many other Breeders that we expliqued that LOGIC was 1 Asshole, 1 Crook 
Seeds sold $ 30. from the breeder are sold
$50 on THCfarmer !!! Nice, very NICE !!!
with respect for Laura = 
not one dollar in the site !!!
on the site EliteGenetics, laura had to explain that the scam was *10 000$ 

**NO COMMENT !*


----------



## headband707 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah seems to be a sore subject around the boards lol.. I am not going to trust a guy that wants to see your grow and then tells you your going to be banned if you don't comply .. are you shitting me?? It none of his fucking business what I got going. The next bad thing he says is that he doesn't have ppl's IP Addy. I thought somone said he was a tech head ,not a very smart one. He is full of shit about the IP lol...soon as the computer talks to the board it picks up your IP it's your computers phone number.. the connection works both ways lol..He thinks he has the taste of power and he is going to control the ppl around him because in real life everyone would tell him to fuck off lol peace out Headband707


----------



## trapper (Jan 5, 2010)

HHF said:


> You know Trapper, we are not all the same with the same motivations. We spent most of the money's we have ever taken for seeds, and then some, on travelling and collecting rare genetics from around the globe in order to preserve and share them with the community.
> 
> The biggest problem facing those who do such useful work is that as soon as we have released a strain, these new closet pollen chuckers que up to hack the strain and sell 'their' seeds. Usually for more than we sold/sell them direct.
> 
> ...


you are right 100%,i will not argue that,i think what is hard is knowing the truth.the seed industry is one of the biggest scam businesses out their,it is filled with fabrication and strain name dropping,it is controlled by a select few.And those select few dictate the terms of who is in the game.i have made multiple cloans worthy of anyone's collection,but can i repeat it,naw it was just chucking pollen on a special mother.can i do what swerve does,can i do what subcool does can i do what cannacopia does,cash crop ken,arjan at greenhouse,potpimp,yes i can,any one can.But we dont know whos working behind the scenes to preserve a future were cannabis is not watered down and void of variation.heck we have sam skunk genetics pollinating indigenous plants.sam skunk man cant improve on some of the old sativas no matter what he says,we have gypsy selling stuff in tribes around the world.the last thing we need is those pollen chuckers destableiseing an already great plant that survived 1000,s of years.When is the bottle neck going to come,i can see your point,why breed numbers,no one is doing it,and the hype and bullshit and the patents,who the hell is sam skunk man to patent genetics that came from Colombia,Mexico or Thailand,hell he probably thinks Christopher Columbus and him came to America before natives.the egos are so big,the money is so grand,that all we here is the latest bullshit hype.i was talking with a buddy the other day about all the great weed we had 30 years ago,how your head would spin and make you pass out from a heavy hit,we never improved shit except fast growing short house plants,we never improved cannabis.But i said before i don't know who's doing what,but at the end of the day you know in your heart if,money,fancy house and big cars is what defines you,or if you truly love your work and believe that your providing something for the future.their are many ways to define a man,but greed is pathetic.And that is what rules this industry right now.But i truly believe HHF that you enjoy your work more then money,i really do.And i hope that you have a successful new year.Like i have said the real work is being done by people who we never know,but i think that the cartel has synthetic weed ready to roll,and the stockholders ill wet them selves with glee.so i do not label all the same,i just really don't know who is telling the truth in this cut throat industry.i hope you understand what im trying to say.


----------



## guitarzan420 (Jan 5, 2010)

HHF said:


> You know Trapper, we are not all the same with the same motivations. We spent most of the money's we have ever taken for seeds, and then some, on travelling and collecting rare genetics from around the globe in order to preserve and share them with the community.
> 
> The biggest problem facing those who do such useful work is that as soon as we have released a strain, these new closet pollen chuckers que up to hack the strain and sell 'their' seeds. Usually for more than we sold/sell them direct.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better. The strains now are so diluted with crap you don't know what you're getting. Had a friend in Spain this summer and he brought back some sic strains available there. They take pride in what they produce(as I am sure you do as well) to make sure the genetics you get are top notch. There are some that are pollen chuckers but please don't lump them together, there are a lot of straight up breeders out there who actually give a shit about what they sell. Keep the beans coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## headband707 (Jan 6, 2010)

Well HHR you may have started out trying to do the right thing but as long as there is money involved breeders are going to act like assholes. I know there are good breeders out there fuck there are so many ppl now it's hard to keep up. Do any of them tell the fucking truth about their strains and this whole bullshit about how it belongs to them . Then they fem the seed making sure no one but them have it and you talk about diluting the genepool .FUCK what about all these fucking hermies with this fem shit?? I have never seen so many crops go to herm in my whole fucking life.. So before ppl jump on the band wagon about preserving the genetics of the breeds perhaps they should all look inward for the bullshit they are all trying to feed us. As long as money is involved I don't consider these guys true breeders just money makers. Some of the worst are assholes like Logic that treat this like it was his highschool playground and he is the bully ppl like that shouldn't be allowed to run a board.peace out Headband707

PS if you get banned from a site and want to go back on the site just clear your cookies in tool bar and you can also hide your IP just for furture reference LOL peace out


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 6, 2010)

HHF said:


> You know Trapper, we are not all the same with the same motivations. We spent most of the money's we have ever taken for seeds, and then some, on travelling and collecting rare genetics from around the globe in order to preserve and share them with the community.
> 
> The biggest problem facing those who do such useful work is that as soon as we have released a strain, these new closet pollen chuckers que up to hack the strain and sell 'their' seeds. Usually for more than we sold/sell them direct.
> 
> ...


Off topic but I have to ask if you have traveled to seek out rare genetics how about that newly found old native strain who's DNA isn't Indica or Sativa or Ruderalis found in India (I think) do you know anything about it?


----------



## Bundy (Jan 6, 2010)

IP ? Ah, Ah, Ah! 
This is the IP of a CYBER CAFE my Bro...
Good luck ! No personal connection, but an anonymous account in a CYBER CAFE !
500 people spend all day ...
If I spend a lot on the Forum this is the reason ! I post when I go to CYBER CAFE !
*alone the truth Inconvenient ...*
& much guys on (ex) Forum Elite know this !


----------



## trapper (Jan 6, 2010)

you know why people think smoke is better today.40 years ago the plants were beaten against a mat to get the dirt out,hung in the sun and wind,then compressed into bricks as tight as it could,then hand balled onto different forms of transportation for 3 months,then through the hands of multiple dealers before hitting your pipe.everything you grow now has no wind or sand beating the hell out of it and not one trichome is lost,it is gently dried and stored.but if you smoked stuff from the source that had tlc,the smoke was out of this world.


----------



## headband707 (Jan 6, 2010)

destros beard said:


> THC Farmer is a good site. Elite just had really bad apples with them because HES the bitch. The dude goes around and is a complete pollen chucker. his shit herms all over. He was deleting negative posts by people that said that his gear was shit and hermed all over. He wasn't a real breeder. The dude came out with like 100 crosses a year! It was pretty obvious that he was just a pollen chucker and used this site to really get his name out there.
> 
> They actually kicked Elite off of the site because of all of this. He was censoring posts in his forum and shit like that. And a lot of complaints about his gear. THC Farmer has been around for awhile and the breeders there love the place. Ask Logic, Sway, Swurve, Subcool, Outlaw. Elite just got busted because hes a dumb ass and claimed that his shit was so secure and that the only way to get seeds "safely" was through USA mail. Wow.... that should of been a tip off right there.
> 
> Oh yeah, and anyone that claims that Logic is a bitch is a bitch themselve and OBVIOUSLY know NOTHING about logic. The dude has done a lot more for the med scene in cali than Elite could have ever DREAMED of. Elite did DICK for the cali med community. He offered %25 discount on his already over priced hermie/non germ beans to med patients, thats about it. Logic is actually APART of the med community and gives a lot away to peeps, so check yourself before you start calling people out. Elite was a fly-by-night salesman. The dude charged $180 for 8 beans and most of his shit hermed or didn't germ. None of his shit was even tested before it was released. Just ask Big Buddy about that one as he was Elites "official tester" of sorts. He even said that he was trying to talk Elite into better business practices before he got busted. He even said that he told Elite to test the beans before they were released, but he didn't want to. the dude was in the scene for one reason only it was pretty obvious. The dude was a hack and deserves to not be apart of it anymore. Not saying he should of been arrested, just saying that its no surpirse. All that bad karma reeking his beans up. haha


Yo Des LOGIC IS A BITCH LOL not only that he is as childish as they come . I guess you haven't read his bullshit posts about how he is the hammer. He is a loser plain and simple. Anyone who has a board has no right to force you to show your gro or get banned ,are you shitting me? As far as the farm being a nice place LOL LOL.. If you post anything that smacks of truth but makes him look bad he deletes it or bans anyone who says hey this doesn't seem right. I even ask how the hell does the auction work and he posts nothing so I don't trust this loser. You go right ahead and see for yourself if that is the only way your going to see. Peace out Headband707


----------



## REGISTRD (Mar 3, 2010)

headband707 said:


> Yo Des LOGIC IS A BITCH LOL not only that he is as childish as they come . I guess you haven't read his bullshit posts about how he is the hammer. He is a loser plain and simple. Anyone who has a board has no right to force you to show your gro or get banned ,are you shitting me? As far as the farm being a nice place LOL LOL.. If you post anything that smacks of truth but makes him look bad he deletes it or bans anyone who says hey this doesn't seem right. I even ask how the hell does the auction work and he posts nothing so I don't trust this loser. You go right ahead and see for yourself if that is the only way your going to see. Peace out Headband707


Sup Headband! lol... So its all true... Obviously im right here...... Got banned for voicing my opinion on the farm and got the BAN... THat little small english FUCK will get his ass kicked by me or a friend AGAIN!! like DNA did at the CAnnabis CUp..Yup thats right he got his ass kicked by DNA for robbing them too... 
FUCK YOU LOGIC I HOPE YOUR READING THIS>>


----------



## smppro (Mar 4, 2010)

LOL, some many haters, is somebody making a list? Rez, gypsy, arjan, logic, you cant go on 1 site without somebody talking shit about somebody from another site, and guess what both sides think they are right, there must be pep rallies or something. I go to about 5 different sites and have never managed to get myself banned or in trouble, i dont understand whats so hard. I ordered seeds from thcfarmer last month and got to me perfectly.


----------



## headband707 (Mar 10, 2010)

REGISTRD said:


> Sup Headband! lol... So its all true... Obviously im right here...... Got banned for voicing my opinion on the farm and got the BAN... THat little small english FUCK will get his ass kicked by me or a friend AGAIN!! like DNA did at the CAnnabis CUp..Yup thats right he got his ass kicked by DNA for robbing them too...
> FUCK YOU LOGIC I HOPE YOUR READING THIS>>


 
LOL LOL welcome to the club lol just read it today lol too funny we must have got him on the I'm out of crack day lol peace out Headband707


----------



## THCFARMER IS A RIP OFF (May 7, 2010)

THC FARMER IS A FULL BLOWN RIP OFF. JUST A MATTER OF TIME. go on send in your orders, i did and everything was fine. when he needs it or feels like it or is hurting a little he will take your money. does not matter if you send it with a tracking number, he will take your money. when you send in alot of loot it will be gone. FUCK LOGIC. i heard he got fuck up at the cup and lost some teeth. if i see him at the cup im going to fuck him up and ill take pics and post. this guy is scum !! i dont know why Cali Connection or OGR does shit with this guy. i dont know if they know whats going on or not but if i was them i would pack it up and take my shit to another site. only a matter of time till this kid LOGIC gets really fuck up. who wants to throw down on a plane ticket ill and a ufc fighter ? have him go to this pricks po box and wait with a camera lol. FUCK YOU LOGIC !!


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (May 7, 2010)

smppro said:


> LOL, some many haters, is somebody making a list? Rez, gypsy, arjan, logic, you cant go on 1 site without somebody talking shit about somebody from another site, and guess what both sides think they are right, there must be pep rallies or something. I go to about 5 different sites and have never managed to get myself banned or in trouble, i dont understand whats so hard. I ordered seeds from thcfarmer last month and got to me perfectly.


 I got some orders from the farm then out of nowhere he needed his herion fix and got me on raskals gear..stay clear of THC farmer....

Edit..Ive got lucky and have swerves Raskal OG,Lemmon Larry,Tahoe Og,none came from THC farmer


----------



## raiderman (May 10, 2010)

as soon as i said marco ,they said polo, and i got banned,lol.


----------



## baaka~san (Jun 30, 2010)

raiderman said:


> as soon as i said marco ,they said polo, and i got banned,lol.


now thats some funny shit... lol


----------



## headband707 (Jul 16, 2010)

baaka~san said:


> now thats some funny shit... lol


 
No shit as in Marco Renda?? of TY mag?? do tell??? wouldn't that be a bitch LOL but hey crack heads have a hard time keeping friends .. I had a great grower say that Logic is always asking for shit LOL Now thats a true crack head LOL LOL peace out Headband707


----------



## raiderman (Jul 16, 2010)

wats so ironic is that i've spilled thousands on beans since then, all he done was shot hisself in the foot with both barrells with me.i take my money to attitude,seed boutique and bcseedking are the top dogs.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 17, 2010)

yeah BC Seedking is slamini i agree with your first two i dont know much about third except i heard a lot of bc shit


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 17, 2010)

oh yeah i got a bum deal from BC Seeds there is so many of them BC's

1 Luv


----------



## raiderman (Jul 17, 2010)

bcseeds does suk,i'm talking about www.bcseedking.com .


----------



## raiderman (Jul 17, 2010)

i been doin bcseedking stuff awhile,,its like the best for commercial growers,30 pax of godbud 80.00 and all the others the same all seeds germ , i got monsters of thier bigbud,godbud dank like og but lots of purples,reds ,blues,ns ,i'm doin thier purple kush fems now 9 of them.17 white widows ,13 godbud,6 og kush 18.yea lots of girls,unbelievable deals there.


----------



## headband707 (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah well I was ripped off for the OG Raskal's OG Kush from CC for $165.00 US and I heard that Swerve is now making good on all that stock that he knew was going to go hermie on everyone and he didin't give two shits!!!. So go and get your Alien whatever for free I think they said . I don't know I'm banned LOL LOL LOL and I don't go to the site anymore .. lol..it's a big yawn anyways lol constantly saying they have shit they DON'T !!! ffs.. i.e. "HEADBAND" how long have they advertized they have had HEADBAND in TY's mag now?? LOL too funny anyone got HEADBAND from the farm yet??? do tell???LOL LOL peace out Headband707


----------



## raiderman (Jul 18, 2010)

funny i've seen those rediculous prices.i'm clearing out a bedroom and using it for breeding then veg room. i'm doin og kush 18 and purple kush,white widow and godbud.crossing the ever purple frosty godbud with the purplest of all my pk.and GB x og18.ww x og18.bringing in some mental floss also.


----------



## W Dragon (Jul 18, 2010)

hey guys not wanting to cause any argumants as i'm not part of that site and don't think i have ever even seen it, just windering why no1 has gone and got their money back in person? i'm in the uk and if i were to send money off and not get what i paid for i'd way up the cost of the product against the cost of collecting what i was owed and then off i'd go!!! i know the uk is small compared to the states just wondering how a theif has ripped so many people off and not had his fingers removed yet? theives get dealt quiet severely here you throw in attacks on your comp and threats of the police and your asking to go missing, just wondering???????


----------



## shepj (Jul 18, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys not wanting to cause any argumants as i'm not part of that site and don't think i have ever even seen it, just windering why no1 has gone and got their money back in person? i'm in the uk and if i were to send money off and not get what i paid for i'd way up the cost of the product against the cost of collecting what i was owed and then off i'd go!!! i know the uk is small compared to the states just wondering how a theif has ripped so many people off and not had his fingers removed yet? theives get dealt quiet severely here you throw in attacks on your comp and threats of the police and your asking to go missing, just wondering???????


I like you


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 18, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys not wanting to cause any argumants as i'm not part of that site and don't think i have ever even seen it, just windering why no1 has gone and got their money back in person? i'm in the uk and if i were to send money off and not get what i paid for i'd way up the cost of the product against the cost of collecting what i was owed and then off i'd go!!! i know the uk is small compared to the states just wondering how a theif has ripped so many people off and not had his fingers removed yet? theives get dealt quiet severely here you throw in attacks on your comp and threats of the police and your asking to go missing, just wondering???????


i'm fairly certain that logic resides in spain, and not the uk, otherwise, i think that they would be others like you who would have simply gone and collected the monies owed to them by logic..


----------



## raiderman (Jul 18, 2010)

shepj said:


> I like you


maxe great since,lets jus put on our wings and go get that c#%&[email protected]*r.i'm in texas,lol.jus take the loss ,lesson learned.Do yure homework before yu purchase seeds online.


----------



## headband707 (Jul 19, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> hey guys not wanting to cause any argumants as i'm not part of that site and don't think i have ever even seen it, just windering why no1 has gone and got their money back in person? i'm in the uk and if i were to send money off and not get what i paid for i'd way up the cost of the product against the cost of collecting what i was owed and then off i'd go!!! i know the uk is small compared to the states just wondering how a theif has ripped so many people off and not had his fingers removed yet? theives get dealt quiet severely here you throw in attacks on your comp and threats of the police and your asking to go missing, just wondering???????


Logic is a tool lol lol and karma is a BITCH peace out Headband707


----------



## tingpoon (Jul 19, 2010)

considering the purposes for which we're ordering beans is illegal, if you get a refund i guess just depends on the character of the company


----------



## redeye78 (Jul 19, 2010)

I dont mean to talk shit...


----------



## headband707 (Jul 27, 2010)

redeye78 said:


> I dont mean to talk shit...


Then let me lol,, It's not talking shit when you speak the truth bra LOL LOL... and yeah I consider the purpose of which we order the beans illegal and I think that tool takes advantage of that one and there is nothing worse then a person doing somthing like that.. which I do believe it's finally catching up to him with all these posts about his BULLSHIT!!!! I will say it one more time Karma is a BITCH ... lol..peace out Headband707


----------



## Valhalla Seeds (Sep 7, 2010)

I wouldn't doubt anything that has been said in this thread, I wouldn't give cash or personal credit card info to icmag or the farm regardless of if the deal would go smooth or not, to much drama shit. Rather order from a place with 0 drama.


----------



## headband707 (Sep 27, 2010)

Don't know if anyone has noticed but Logic"s seed supply has gotten less and less. GEE Logic I wonder WHY ?you fucking tool LOL LOL could it be cause your a fucking rip off BITCH LOL LOL,,, do you think Karma has finally caught up to you?? lol .. And where is that Headband707 you keep saying you have LOL LOL now that is priceless lol peace out Headband707


----------



## hydgrow (Sep 27, 2010)

moodster said:


> ha ha ripz is a fucking scam artist just the same as logic probly the same chap LOL



Yeahthat was my original quote ripz-off got me year and a half ago or so they both suck!!


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 22, 2010)

Valhalla Seeds said:


> I wouldn't doubt anything that has been said in this thread, I wouldn't give cash or personal credit card info to icmag or the farm regardless of if the deal would go smooth or not, to much drama shit. Rather order from a place with 0 drama.


THCfarm is run by and supports bigotry. Please do not support them. And if you support equality please emali logic and tell him bigotry is not okay.

http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/sendmessage.php

Here is a quote from "Rabbi" at thcfarmer. He had to use his "super-moderator" access, so when I try to log in I have to see this:
"You have been banned for the following reason:
By-by Matt or His faggot lover

Date the ban will be lifted: Never"


----------



## raiderman (Nov 22, 2010)

i got banned from recommending a seed bank outside thier own.,lol,and some of those rediculous prices they try to sling.can get much better prices from many other seedbanks like attitude. or especially www.bcseedking.com .thier purple kush fems are totally sick wen finished.best around thats for sure.


----------



## Japanfreak (Nov 22, 2010)

I was banned when I spoke up against mod abuse, them editing a member's posts after banning him to further troll them. Bad site, don't you dare buy seeds from them.


----------



## S1rSmokesAlot (Dec 17, 2010)

i had a friend of mine buy seeds from logic and THC farmer...next thing you know my boy got arrested!

THC Blows Asshole and I believe Logic and them are working for Feds/DEA


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 17, 2010)

shepj said:


> Funny.. I'm on THC Farmer and have not heard any complaints from the many members who currently buy seeds, and in the review on here there is one guy with 7 fucking posts claiming he was jacked whilst flashgee is repping Elite's gear.
> 
> If that isn't suspicious to you I don't know what the fuck is. I'm a member over there (can prove it too.. http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/members/shepj/)


Agreed... i'm a member @ the Farm as well.
Agreed... it is a ban heavy site... but they should be doing that @ RIU here as well.


1) Logic doesn't work for the Feds (you retard).

2) You're a fucking fraud & have *NO* evidence for your claims


I have had both good & bad seed purchases at the Farm. I have had good and bad seed purchases via RIU.

My last order to Logic the money went missing... which pisses me off fo sure ...so I just don't buy seeds there anymore. 

Attitude ripped me off as well ...and, while most of you cock smoke the 'Tude, they dont get a fucking penny from me either.

However, just like RIU, I do support the site, I do enjoy the information found there, and I know for a 100% FACT that there are some really, really, really good people at the Farm.

If you dont like the site, dont frequent it. 
If you dont like Logic or have some kind of beef, show me the fucking money... let's see your proof.

Your (tranny) buddy got arrested because of Logic? You are truely a childish idiot.

I hate to break it to ya, but the enitre canna community is FILLED to the brim with frauds, fakers, pseudo knowitalls, liars, and dicks.

Nevertheless, and having been there for longer than a hot minute, to talk a bunch of FAG shit about the Farm makes you look like a leaking & whiney & bitchy asshole that you are.

To be clear, I really enjoy RIU.
To be clear, I really enjoy the Farm.

There are cum stains at both sites. There is banning at both sites. There is fakery at both sites. There are assholes with 5000 posts growing under incandesant light bulbs calling themselves OG at both sites.

Finally, if they banned me from RIU, the Farm, or the entire fucking Internet... it would NOT stop me from growing that dank & buying beans.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 17, 2010)

the farm is shit ,lol.Logic,lol,wat a name for a huckster.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 17, 2010)

raiderman said:


> i got banned from recommending a seed bank outside thier own.,lol,and some of those rediculous prices they try to sling.can get much better prices from many other seedbanks like attitude.


1) fact ...there's tons of talk about all kinds of seed banks on the Farm.

2) not true... ridiculous prices...lol! 

what do those fucking assholes at the 'tude charge to ship beans? ...Attitude is a RIP OFF too... and you can find much better deals on primo gear many places.


----------



## resinousflowers (Dec 17, 2010)

logic sounds like a moderator who used to work on here a few years ago.i think his name was skunkybushbrid or something like that.anyway he used to ban ppl for next to nothing so ppl started to complain,and then he either was chucked off the site himself or left.but i know he planned on setting up his own website.maybe that website is thcfarmer.


----------



## resinousflowers (Dec 17, 2010)

gudkarma said:


> Agreed... i'm a member @ the Farm as well.
> Agreed... it is a ban heavy site... but they should be doing that @ RIU here as well.
> 
> 
> ...



----------------------------------


well aparently he quickly deletes all posts complaining about being ripped off so noone knows whats really going on.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 17, 2010)

resinousflowers said:


> well aparently he quickly deletes all posts complaining about being ripped off so noone knows whats really going on.


 
the truth is ===> you're right

i've experienced this first hand... nevertheless, it doesn't prove the guy is stealing anymore than it proves he likes to control his website (aka business).

i run a legit biz & definitely like to control things said about my company.

if you look at the Farm like a biz, why should logic be any different? 

he's no more, or no less, a thief than any of these pollen chucking, lying, theiving breeders charging $150+ for f2 beans made with gear from other seed companies.

wasn't it discovered that "legendary" rezdog was pollen chucking in his living room? 

didn't i see a response in this very thread extolling rez's (who's both a liar & fraud) awesomeness?

it seems that many people like to pick & choose facts... it's like selective listening taken to a new & enitrely more assinine level.


----------



## sheskunk (Dec 17, 2010)

gudkarma said:


> Agreed... i'm a member @ the Farm as well.
> Agreed... it is a ban heavy site... but they should be doing that @ RIU here as well.
> 
> 
> ...


 ..........................


----------



## rutedog (Dec 17, 2010)

I am in the U. S. and tried to use this site. I'll start by saying this was about a yr ago. First off they r a cash only site with all kinds of little rules to send money. Long story short I send cash nothing for 2 months. I email to ask WTF. Basically blameed me for not following procedure. No money. No beans. Tuff sh*t. Do yourself a favor brother, and go with attitude. I've had several orders with no problems.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 17, 2010)

jus got a order from bcseedking,a cash only seed bank,got 18 purple kush fems and 10 purple widows as a gift all for 100. plus 5.00 shipping.these guys rule.8 extras of pk and 10 free pw is the shit.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 17, 2010)

no doubt, raiderman.

i just made a score from everyonedoesit.com ... they ALWAYS have FREE stealth shipping.

their recent promo was 33% off... was able to get some Next Generation gear at a GREAT price.

not the same with the quantity if freebies... but they do give freebies.

i say, shop where it makes you feel comfortable & the second you get ripped... bounce 

i also LOVE the hemp depot... prices are a little more but they have lots & lots of really good gear.

my fav, and most affordable for the quality of the final product, is sannie's seeds.

i will, my west coast grow homie, definitely check out your reccomendation.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 19, 2010)

gudkarma said:


> no doubt, raiderman.
> 
> i just made a score from everyonedoesit.com ... they ALWAYS have FREE stealth shipping.
> 
> ...


yea i'm the same .i have a handful i do business with including rhino seeds and seed boutique as well..


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 19, 2010)

i did check out that bcseedking.

they have a decent selection at very good prices. no drama with them?

i like that they give u 15 beans per pack.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 19, 2010)

ive growed them 2 yrs ina row till now,been payin 80.00 cash for 30 beans,all beans crack always,60% ladies on reg seeds.i done thier godbud twice ina row of alot,lol,some real nasty dank sweet sour dank,strong ass weed. on thier fem purple kush pulled a 100 grams plus on two dried each i 3 gallon buckets,some real purple weed on most and grapey taste and smell much like the querkle but stronger bigger yield.heres wat i got off my las grow bro , 2 lbs.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 19, 2010)

i thought the god bud & sweet skunk & sour d & that p. kush all looked dank.

impressive pile of nugs homie. really nice. 

i almost pulled the trigger on a god bud order... price is right for sure.

always like a reccomendation... so i'll use bcseedking if only to score the god bud (how's the yeild on this ?).

i got an order into sannies for some herijuana... which i want to cross with my jackberry.

after that, i am trying to get some cannacopia beans (bubba kush x deep chunk , bc roadkill) from hemp depot.

after that, god bud from your boys.

good lookin.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 20, 2010)

beautiful plants bro,ns,some real purps there,, yea hemp depot cool,never ordred from Sannies,are they cash deals only,,yea youll love the godbud,one of my favorites.the yield is avg.was pulling a zip apiece in 2 gallon containers on las grow with them,got 16 girls out of 30 seeds.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 20, 2010)

love it. cant wait to get some godbud then. like i said i take reccomendations (from the right people of course) seriously.

sannies is cash only right now. he had paypal but they kicked him off. 
still his gear is TIGHT & he's a righteous & honest business guy.

i hit some tasters tonight... the jackberry is mighty tight. i reccomend it highly 
tastes great. smells like berrys & lemon. frosty as fuck. bag appeal is gonna be A+++ too. 

easy to grow, low maintainence, fast vegging & flowering, & packs it on like a champ.

sannie has good gear & good prices.
hemp depot is cool... true that.

im definitely gonna hit bcseedking so big up for the knowledge.
i hear sweet skunk is some good shit ....mad potent.
got to try dat godbud first.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 21, 2010)

yea i had a few godbud turn dark purple ,real potent and smelly.


----------



## Muncho (Dec 30, 2010)

Logic is a Prick if you want to be robbed just head over to the THCfarmer its a crooked lace with Narcs everywhere. fuck em Mostly fuck u Logic.


----------



## Indica Jones (May 29, 2011)

Wretched420 said:


> from what i hear and my conclusion is that logic is a bitch?



If you are a vendor other than Cali Connection, you wait and wait and wait and wait and wait for your money. I just ordered. I'll give a review as soon as I get the beans. I was hesitant at first, because they want you to send cash only. Most of the times that means a royal screwing.


----------



## cannafire (Jul 7, 2011)

hmmm I ordered seeds from logic at www.thcfarmer.com , now the forums and seebay is gone... wtf??


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Aug 21, 2011)

trapper said:


> you know why people think smoke is better today.40 years ago the plants were beaten against a mat to get the dirt out,hung in the sun and wind,then compressed into bricks as tight as it could,then hand balled onto different forms of transportation for 3 months,then through the hands of multiple dealers before hitting your pipe.everything you grow now has no wind or sand beating the hell out of it and not one trichome is lost,it is gently dried and stored.but if you smoked stuff from the source that had tlc,the smoke was out of this world.


You must have been from the wrong area, my friend. I had a friend who was 15 and grew some of the best pot I've ever smoked in 1978-82, plants were over 20 feet tall by 82 and the buds were the size of vw hubcaps, covered in snow. I wish he still had that strain, lost it in a raid in the 90's, frigging war on drugs! 100 an ounce, my friends, all day long. HEll, we'd pay 50 an oz for the shake (trimmings) and pick out calyxes and roll them up into a joint, talk about frigging high! The day I left to do a tour in Korea (Army Air Cav) he gave me 2 lower buds, omg almost got busted my eyes were so frigging red, they thought I was on some kind of pain reliever!


----------



## BluBerri (Aug 21, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> i thought the god bud & sweet skunk & sour d & that p. kush all looked dank.
> 
> impressive pile of nugs homie. really nice.
> 
> ...


Wow that plant is beautiful!! What strain is it??


----------



## SevenHourWorkWeek (Jan 11, 2012)

I sent just shy of $200 to thc bay in September and STILL have nothing to show for it! I have been sending logic messages about once a week for the last month trying to get him to man up and do the right thing. Finally he bans me and the ban message says: "STOP CRYING!" 

All I have to say to Logic, or any other THC Farmer moderator/fanboy who is reading this is: FUCK YOU, YOU FUCKING FUCK!


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 11, 2012)

hahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha.

buy those alien tech garbage beans & that divine genetic shit he calls seed.

*

dear logic,

you swallow cum.

signed, your friends at RIU


----------



## ace720 (Jan 12, 2012)

WOW really glad i read this, i was about to become a member there


----------



## tree king (Jan 12, 2012)

i just dont get how theres any breeders left over there?


----------



## LIVE2GRO (Jan 12, 2012)

because he is picking and choosing who he does business with.. im sure the shit going missing could really be post office related.. there are some people believe it or not that work at the post office.. and they will take cash n all.. and that would make sence.. 

im not sticking up or them.. just my friend just ordered some beans from them and got them 2 days after his money was recieved.. but anyways.. maybe logic is a heroin or crack head.. and using the money to get his shit.. but if thats the case. he willl end up killing himself. and taking down alot of people with him.. 

but... if the cops are trying to do something about it .. i can see how mail goes missing.. and or competition.. has some1 in post office. makin sure he dont get the money.. fucking him making him look bad or who knows. 


but if he is a doushe .. fuck em.. karma is a bitch.. he will get whats coming to him.. and im glad DNA guys kicked his faggot ass.. 


like the guy above said somewere in this thread.. the game is controlled by higher ups.. and unless u are in with the circle.. u are not in that seed game.. .. its so corrupt its not funny.. they are pushing out fem seeds saying its wat people want and shit.. but i think there doing it so that the seeds going around.. in the bags is hermi.. watering down the gene pool so at 1 point. u will need millions to start breeding cause to get the main strains to work with that creates everything else.. thats y if ur smart. u order all kinds of reg seeds.. and especially strain selections not so hybrids.. stuff like the originals.. indica landraces.. sativa landraces.. the true strains.. and wen its all watered down .. ull have ur crosses of the originals. . buy as many good legit strains as possible.. and make ur own seed . 

id love to start a seed co . or breeding.. 

the books are really interesting cant wait for my rders from attitude.. should be soon.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Amazing, almost 20 pages of people getting ripped off by an apparent 21 y/o heroin addict?. No matter what business you are in, there will always be a logic somewhere(minus the addiction). At some point, one has to accept blame for being naive...learn from it and move on. 

Things in life always come full circle, and it sounds like this logic(who also banned me for questioning his credibility publicly)has a heap of burning coals on his head already. 

Meanwhile, toke up and order from Sannie!.


----------



## FatMarty (Mar 18, 2012)

tree king said:


> i just dont get how theres any breeders left over there?


The breeders have threads showing product there and don't want to abandon their peeps from what I can decipher.

It seems an unwritten rule is don't be dumb enough to order product from logic; but most newbies never get the message before it's too late.
I figure that's because he so heavily moderates the forum there is scant evidence left of past transgressions for newbies to peruse.

They just changed everything and claimed it caused them to irretrievably lose the posts of the past couple weeks.
From what I could see last post was on 23rd of February until todays ...

I don't go there much anymore; so I have no idea if it has been down again or if logic is just trying to hide the latest fallout for his dirty dealing.

All I can tell you if you are a newbie is this: Look - but don't touch over there.
If you see something you like it is almost certainly available somewhere else as well - if it is only on thc farmer then it is probably not worth your while.
Be very careful who you talk to over there in PM - mods all look to be logic appeasers and can not be trusted!
In fact - don't even PM if you don't need to - word on the street is that logic reads those. uh-huh.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Mar 19, 2012)

FatMarty said:


> All I can tell you if you are a newbie is this:* Look - but don't touch over there.*


*^^ Best Advice!!!

*Site has some good info on there, but yeah... there's like a file cabinet or two's worth on all of logic's shady dealings - Google is your friend.

Also, doubled's whole Med Patient Bucket craze seems like a lot of BS to me too. It's interesting though to read about all those members who've dumped serious money(ten grand or whatever) on one of those setups, yet only a handful at best seem to have actually finished a run. It's like their journals just stop at one point halfway through and that's that. Looks like nobody ever hit those wildly unrealistic numbers anyways(dd was claiming what? _eight_ lbs per plant?!? lol, yeah right). Doesn't seem worth the trouble to me when you could spend a ton less on a couple thousand watt run to waste system and most likely achieve better results.


----------



## CodyKush (May 16, 2012)

I've read all of the shitty reviews on THCFarmer for a couple years. Until recently, I never had a good enough reason to order from there and risk it. I've been eyeballing Lemon Alien Dawg for almost a year and when they became available I decided what the hell...it's only $150 and it's worth the risk to maybe get something amazing. I sent out my cash order international express. Payment was recieved in Spain on 5/9...My seeds were at my safe addy on 5/14 and germinating within 5 minutes of me opening the pack

I dont doubt that many, many people have been ripped off. But in my one and only experience dealing with Logic and THCFarmer I had no issues whatsoever and was very happy with how fast I got my shit. Almost a week quicker than Attitude and couldnt use prepaid CC like at Attitude. I had to send money/order form first. 

All I will say is not everyone will have the same experience. If you send your order out the way you are supposed to (w/ Tracking) you can tell if/when the order gets there. From what I read a lot of people who lose their money are not using the correct shipping, even though they make it perfectly clear you will lose your money if you dont use INTL EXPRESS. Just thought I would share my recent experience.


----------



## squarepush3r (May 16, 2012)

intl express isn't more or less likely to arrive than normal mail, the difference is you don't have proof that the money arrived in the small chance of a mail problem without the tracking number. So. just because you don't get a tracking number, then Logic can just steal your money and say "oh, no tracking go fuck yourself," even though the chance is fairly slim that the mail gets lost or something. That part is a bit shady also since intl express costs about $30 in itself on top of $$$ seed prices


----------



## greentipz (Dec 18, 2015)

Ban Logic and THCFARMER..........He is a real piece of shit..........NEVER SEND HIM A PENNY!
He has chemically induced hermie prone strains that he peddles as Divine Genetics.

If a site doesn't sell seed........... its done................. If you want to give your money away
send it to me!


----------



## eyes (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm really suprised anyone would dare to send this guy any money. I thought everyone new about this guys shady dealings.


----------



## greentipz (Jun 27, 2016)

[email protected] THC FARMER... IS ONE OF THE WORST PEOPLE IN THE CANNABIS COMMUNITY. That site is destined to die a slow death, as seed buying becomes more domestic. Never send him a penny, he's a real shitbag


----------



## greentipz (Jun 27, 2016)

The guy six string is a little flunky yes man for logic.
No one cares about your shitty genetics, or your shitty unrealiable
Collusion with logic....you deserve each other


----------



## greentipz (Jul 1, 2016)

CodyKush said:


> I've read all of the shitty reviews on THCFarmer for a couple years. Until recently, I never had a good enough reason to order from there and risk it. I've been eyeballing Lemon Alien Dawg for almost a year and when they became available I decided what the hell...it's only $150 and it's worth the risk to maybe get something amazing. I sent out my cash order international express. Payment was recieved in Spain on 5/9...My seeds were at my safe addy on 5/14 and germinating within 5 minutes of me opening the pack
> 
> I dont doubt that many, many people have been ripped off. But in my one and only experience dealing with Logic and THCFarmer I had no issues whatsoever and was very happy with how fast I got my shit. Almost a week quicker than Attitude and couldnt use prepaid CC like at Attitude. I had to send money/order form first.
> 
> All I will say is not everyone will have the same experience. If you send your order out the way you are supposed to (w/ Tracking) you can tell if/when the order gets there. From what I read a lot of people who lose their money are not using the correct shipping, even though they make it perfectly clear you will lose your money if you dont use INTL EXPRESS. Just thought I would share my recent experience.


Logic is full blown shit


----------



## greentipz (Jul 1, 2016)

FatMarty said:


> The breeders have threads showing product there and don't want to abandon their peeps from what I can decipher.
> 
> It seems an unwritten rule is don't be dumb enough to order product from logic; but most newbies never get the message before it's too late.
> I figure that's because he so heavily moderates the forum there is scant evidence left of past transgressions for newbies to peruse.
> ...


Sixstring is one of the biggest Logic ass kissers on that board


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 18, 2017)

I don't feel one way or the other about him or the farmer but justf offering up my personal experience. I took the risk because he was the only one at the time that had loompa farms yeti fuel and I wanted it really bad. I placed and order paid with the cc option and so far so gud my payment was confirmed and then the next step was him preparing my order and finally parcel sent so i hope it makes it here through customs didnt realize he was located over seas till after i placed my order. But thats the long and skinny of it will report back later to let yall know what happened. Once again this is just my 2 cents


----------



## 420KushPharm (Oct 20, 2017)

THC farmer burned me for a pack of seeds, then bans me when i email him asking nicely about where they are...piece of shit


----------



## 420KushPharm (Oct 20, 2017)

I only go through..

https://www.neptuneseedbank.com/home
https://www.thedankteam.com/
https://www.oregoneliteseedbank.com/
https://dankseed.store/home
https://www.dcseedexchange.org/

and nooone else...

Always fast and with great breeders and updated stock


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Oct 21, 2017)

420KushPharm said:


> THC farmer burned me for a pack of seeds, then bans me when i email him asking nicely about where they are...piece of shit[/QUOTE


 Hate to here that man. That really sux, I rolled the dice with them and got my order. But he opened the breeders packs to put them in these disc to "keep them from getting crushed and normally I'd be on board with that but given his reputation it makes me think he might have switched beans. I found someone else who had the same beans and compared them and they were the same so hopefully everything's all gud. They're in flower at the moment around 2 weeks in I believe.


----------



## 420KushPharm (Oct 21, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Hate to here that man. That really sux, I rolled the dice with them and got my order. But he opened the breeders packs to put them in these disc to "keep them from getting crushed and normally I'd be on board with that but given his reputation it makes me think he might have switched beans. I found someone else who had the same beans and compared them and they were the same so hopefully everything's all gud. They're in flower at the moment around 2 weeks in I believe.


glad to hear it worked out for you...i hear its hit or miss with them...


----------



## hybridcheef (Jun 14, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> Yep he is still a theif!!!
> 
> POTPIMP.COM has some of the same and even better breeders, with some more on the way!!


fuck ripz at potpimp.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 14, 2018)

logic is a fucking thief... i caught him. selling shit genetics and calling them S1's

what we need is a coordinated attempt, with over 100 participants, joining his site and bombarding it with posts and links about his criminal business practices. with 100 people simultaneously posting we could reach a lot of people.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/buyers-beware-of-logic-thcbay-apex-genetics-and-copycat-genetics.965079/


----------



## NaturalFarmer (Jun 14, 2018)

THCfarmer is alright for info but never for seeds. Personally I would stay away from anything asking for money on that site, not just seeds.


----------



## Thegermling (Jun 14, 2018)

Me being a complete noob to purchasing seeds, did my research and found many people on here having made a purchase and not recieving their seeds some did but they werent what they asked for. Too much BS basically. Good thing I never made that purchase. Beware of THC farmers seed market (more like avoid). I agree though, it is a treasure of cannabis knowledge.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 15, 2018)

Even if you receive they will be fakes. He got me for 600 bones on the copycat genetics shit. Pretty sure he was behind the something about genetics rip off as well.


----------



## Thegermling (Jun 15, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Even if you receive they will be fakes. He got me for 600 bones on the copycat genetics shit. Pretty sure he was behind the something about genetics rip off as well.


They even ripped off GU from greenpoint seeds. He had alot of S1 seeds that were bred by some guys that fuck with logic.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 15, 2018)

That is exactly what I was talking about ^ I pieced that shit together before anyone. There is a reason the DNA crew beat the fuck out of him. He stole 14K$ from Reeferman as well. Ripped off every breeder he has had on the site which is why they all disappear over time.

I now highly question whether he set up the Alien Genetics crew back in the day when all his shit started going hermie from packs that were sold for thousands. I feel bad for putting those guys through the ringer now.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 15, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> That is exactly what I was talking about ^ I pieced that shit together before anyone. There is a reason the DNA crew beat the fuck out of him. He stole 14K$ from Reeferman as well. Ripped off every breeder he has had on the site which is why they all disappear over time.
> 
> I now highly question whether he set up the Alien Genetics crew back in the day when all his shit started going hermie from packs that were sold for thousands. I feel bad for putting those guys through the ringer now.



i hope this is true that the DNA crew beat the fuck out of him....

by beating the fuck out of someone, i mean intensive care...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 15, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i hope this is true that the DNA crew beat the fuck out of him....
> 
> by beating the fuck out of someone, i mean intensive care...


He doesn't have any address anymore now for a reason. Think about that...Who doesn't accept cash in the mail? Someone who doesn't want to get shot picking it up.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 15, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> He doesn't have any address anymore now for a reason. Think about that...Who doesn't accept cash in the mail? Someone who doesn't want to get shot picking it up.



karma always wins and karma is a motherfucker...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 15, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i hope this is true that the DNA crew beat the fuck out of him....
> 
> by beating the fuck out of someone, i mean intensive care...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 15, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


>


a strong possibility for pussy thieves... 

people like logic deserve payback...

can't we get a hacker to DDOS his site?

my programming skills are so far gone and diminished now i can't help. but if i could, i would shut his shit down in a fucking new york minute...


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 16, 2018)

greentipz said:


> [email protected] THC FARMER... IS ONE OF THE WORST PEOPLE IN THE CANNABIS COMMUNITY. That site is destined to die a slow death, as seed buying becomes more domestic. Never send him a penny, he's a real shitbag


Does anyone know what Logic looks like ? Besides the "DNA" boys. lol


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


>


That's fucking hilarious


----------



## Ecompost (Aug 14, 2018)

just to add my two cents. logic is a total misnomer, the kid has no logic. He is arrogant and rude. I never brought seeds from him either thank god. I already have providers with whom i am very comfortable so he never stood a chance. I have however, been contacted by a few people that have been ripped off by him and his site. He especially likes to steal money from European users. I guess he can pretend EU postal services are from the 15th century or that the postmen there are somehow criminal....some BS
I make some nutrients, bio organic, and so some of my clients have mentioned to me that they purchased seeds but never got anything and havent been able to speak to him because he ignores users and contacts that are a challenge in any way.

With luck people will stop using his site and he will end up spending all those Bitcoins he scammed from users on hosting fees. More likely tho the revolution will not happen, after all people like getting abused, why else is Facebook still working, or why do people still shop at Walmart or consume from all these a hole corporations that are destroying the planet and peoples souls a la monsanto
For sure he is a little bitch, and for sure he is a coward, I have first hand experience to say so, and knowing this means I have no reason to believe he isnt also a thief and a liar too.

As for censorship, i post my last mail to him here, you can take from this as you will.

"am done with this site buddy. i am sick of conversations i am participating in, getting closed by moderators or you, because the staff here cant handle personal problems they have with individual users and or cant convince users not to behave in a way they deem appropriate for the space.
I don't agree with over half of whats said here, but i dont go about throwing threats, reporting users and attempting to change peoples minds by sneaking up on them and locking the doors when they are sleeping. its frankly a little pathetic.
To lash out at everyone without consideration is a total admission of failure as a human and the potemkin power of moderation is clearly a little too much for many of the tiny brains of the users you have selected to monitor the site like over zealous CIA operatives. Perhaps you should have a no drugs rule for your staff? then they can stop getting stoned and imagining themselves as critical cogs against total breakdown.
if the site chooses to publish all private conversations and group discussions, and then gets offended by the variance of people and opinions, it has failed as a social platform IMO.

because your moderators have searched for things to get angry about, and this motivated by petty personality clashes, there is no value for me being here.
You are demanding everyone be in your image, and this is a sincere mental illness in light of the obvious diversity in life. While it is your site and so you can make choices, it is in a public domain called the Internet which you dont own. if i took the opinion your narrative wasn't what the Internet needed, and so cut you off while you slept, how would you feel.

I think you need to think more, and choose your moderators with better care. Sociopaths are not great, unless you want to start a cult?

pfft"

just in case any of you think i am joking, here is an email from a client as an example

Hello Eco,

Logic is a scamer. Just look for him in net. (google logic thcfarmer)

I like the site very much and helped me a lot. It still helps me.

I like this place and that's why I sent a 100 $ to logic for support.

He make my account supporter.


I understand that logic is a scamer because I started to be able to read things I could not.
After time i need MJ seeds. For that i buy this seeds from from thcfarmer for 195 $.

I gave him a chance to see what would happen.(
everyone needs a chance) But he scam me.
I do not receive the seeds after 30 working days i ask him all the time for tracking number.
He told me that do not have tracking number.
I ask him for phone of the company that he use to send orders. (nothing)
He even do not try to do anything.
This was my first time not to receive a order ...

But I stopped writing to him and did not complain publicly to anyone because I knew he would be bathing me.


Man i can tell you a story that i buy dog food for my dog.(
one sack from abroad)

After a 24 working days delay I wrote with the people and they sent me a new bag.
But it turned out that the two sacks came almost at the same time.

I wrote to people that I got the 2 sacks and that I want to send them money for the second.
They refused and told me that they accepted it as their fault.

Dog food...


So I decided to protect the farmers from the Bulgarian section from logic.

I even started sending them seeds for free, which I bought or I have for bonus. Just do not buy it from him.


I asked how I could become a moderator and he did, I still can not figure out why


Logic still scam people.
I start to see how he ban people that he scam.
I still have some opcion in the thcfarmer and see other staff.


More and more people have been getting fucked up.
Now almost every week i see 1 person...

For this he created the theme of successful deliveries to gain the trust of new ones. The other mods know too what happen...



The farmer is very poorly protected.
A farmer attacked the farm for me and the farm surrendered. Then he stopped with the attack.
Until recently there was no automatic friction of the physical data on the photos.(a few people were burned out because of this)


Logic can read the personal messages and he do it.
He make bad thinks that i do not like.
Before I became a moderator BG section was dying.


I just wanted to tell you to be very careful with him. Very careful because he is bad guy.


----------



## Greenthumbs21 (Aug 23, 2018)

hahaha these mahfuckus!!! whats up guys?!??! i hope HB catches logic's aids


----------



## Ecompost (Aug 24, 2018)

Greenthumbs21 said:


> hahaha these mahfuckus!!! whats up guys?!??! i hope HB catches logic's aids


he already caught his heightened sense of self importance


----------



## Greenthumbs21 (Aug 24, 2018)

Ecompost said:


> he already caught his heightened sense of self importance


i swear this is like an every couple years kinda thing. do you know everyone elses tags? i emailed oldy and ill get some others


----------



## Ecompost (Aug 24, 2018)

Greenthumbs21 said:


> i swear this is like an every couple years kinda thing. do you know everyone elses tags? i emailed oldy and ill get some others


aint got a clue bro, I use the same one so its easy, but i am fucking lazy so i dont look past my nose.
Yeah get oldy etc, fuck that Farm shit, Logic is a douchebag. Mind you i already met some fucking idiots on here too


----------



## Greenthumbs21 (Aug 24, 2018)

Ecompost said:


> aint got a clue bro, I use the same one so its easy, but i am fucking lazy so i dont look past my nose.
> Yeah get oldy etc, fuck that Farm shit, Logic is a douchebag. Mind you i already met some fucking idiots on here too


Hahaha they're everywhere. Bro I knew logic was a tool when he ban me the first time for slinging beans(first 2 months we joined). It would be funny if I could digitally rub my balls on a bit coin and give it to him.


----------



## Ecompost (Aug 24, 2018)

Greenthumbs21 said:


> Hahaha they're everywhere. Bro I knew logic was a tool when he ban me the first time for slinging beans(first 2 months we joined). It would be funny if I could digitally rub my balls on a bit coin and give it to him.


HAHAHAHAHA fucking A
better still to learn that the boys from DNA genetics whooped his arse in the real word for being a fucking thief.
I could see if my eastern european boys can swipe his wallet, hell if they can fuck with democracy that should be easy LMFAO


----------



## old shol4evr (Aug 24, 2018)

took me a minute to find you guys,hahahah shit str8 told me you were here,first he said gt wanted me to check out the instagram hahahah i had to let um know boys,i cant even do much on computer much less a phone,im old folk still have big button phone ,you already know mama had to put numbers in lmao instagram shit


----------



## Ecompost (Aug 24, 2018)

old shol4evr said:


> took me a minute to find you guys,hahahah shit str8 told me you were here,first he said gt wanted me to check out the instagram hahahah i had to let um know boys,i cant even do much on computer much less a phone,im old folk still have big button phone ,you already know mama had to put numbers in lmao instagram shit


hahaha dude my eyes are more fucked, i am not sure if its this dark or if its the White Blaze i have been smoking hard today. did I show you the purpling i got again? Its been like 40C here so fuck knows how it purp'd. I took a leaf sample, no issues with the usual suspects either, I have no idea, but I got the chocolate, the yellow, the orange the red and the purps, same as before but i thought before it was a temp drop. clearly i was talking out of my arse


----------



## old shol4evr (Aug 24, 2018)

i just finished another round of her,got a fab smell from her this time,smell like bubble gum hahahah i breed with bogs bubble gum ,it sure came out,i cloned it and now another in the tent about 30 days in ,with 2 vietnam black x the one ,that one there damn fine smoke,better than the blaze,be on the look out for a stud when i drop more beans and cross with wb see what i get,it got to be your products bro,only got a little pink from one here


----------



## Greenthumbs21 (Aug 24, 2018)

Ecompost said:


> hahaha dude my eyes are more fucked, i am not sure if its this dark or if its the White Blaze i have been smoking hard today. did I show you the purpling i got again? Its been like 40C here so fuck knows how it purp'd. I took a leaf sample, no issues with the usual suspects either, I have no idea, but I got the chocolate, the yellow, the orange the red and the purps, same as before but i thought before it was a temp drop. clearly i was talking out of my arse


I vaped WB right b4 work..twas a great Friday


----------



## Ecompost (Aug 24, 2018)

old shol4evr said:


> i just finished another round of her,got a fab smell from her this time,smell like bubble gum hahahah i breed with bogs bubble gum ,it sure came out,i cloned it and now another in the tent about 30 days in ,with 2 vietnam black x the one ,that one there damn fine smoke,better than the blaze,be on the look out for a stud when i drop more beans and cross with wb see what i get,it got to be your products bro,only got a little pink from one here


when its light in will snap her for you, shes pretty as a prom queen. I got the One but mine is from Sannie see here

https://www.sanniesshop.com/sugar-punch-feminized-cannabis-seeds-en.html 
cept i got a reg which i cant find now


----------



## Ecompost (Aug 24, 2018)

Greenthumbs21 said:


> I vaped WB right b4 work..twas a great Friday


vaping on Friday with Ice Cube and Big Worm


----------



## old shol4evr (Aug 24, 2018)

well hell cant get pic to load,made 40 lbs bokashi bro,started some ffj today and got some egg shells to burn for wcp ,im needing that now haah,computer thing again ,i just cant jive with electronics hahah


----------



## Ecompost (Aug 24, 2018)

old shol4evr said:


> well hell cant get pic to load,made 40 lbs bokashi bro,started some ffj today and got some egg shells to burn for wcp ,im needing that now haah


yeah i had my share of BER when the fucking irrigation pump went for a shit. its replaced now and I am winning the day again


----------



## old shol4evr (Aug 25, 2018)

Ecompost said:


> yeah i had my share of BER when the fucking irrigation pump went for a shit. its replaced now and I am winning the day again


them some huge maters bro,hahaha sorry i left so quick ,had to make a run to er,that was a 4 hr ordeal,i hate hospitals lmao


----------



## srenots (Aug 25, 2018)

Hyper Bullet ...... (Magic Bullet x GG4 x Hyper Glue)


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 25, 2018)

Great pics but are these personal chucks or available at Thc Farm?


Just curious as this old thread seems to have recently been revived


----------



## Ecompost (Aug 26, 2018)

old shol4evr said:


> them some huge maters bro,hahaha sorry i left so quick ,had to make a run to er,that was a 4 hr ordeal,i hate hospitals lmao


no worries, hope everything is OK. yes these are Valencia Rosada. I can send you seeds. Seriously, this is the best eating tomaker I ever ate, with red onion and olive oil, bit of salt and sprinkle of purple basil flowers....dam


----------



## Ecompost (Aug 26, 2018)

srenots said:


> Hyper Bullet ...... (Magic Bullet x GG4 x Hyper Glue)
> 
> View attachment 4186871


yo bro


----------



## old shol4evr (Aug 26, 2018)

Ecompost said:


> no worries, hope everything is OK. yes these are Valencia Rosada. I can send you seeds. Seriously, this is the best eating tomaker I ever ate, with red onion and olive oil, bit of salt and sprinkle of purple basil flowers....dam


id sure enough give um a try,huge just right for sandwhich,how would they do in extreme heat though,do they split,blossum end rot or things as such


----------



## Ecompost (Sep 18, 2018)

old shol4evr said:


> id sure enough give um a try,huge just right for sandwhich,how would they do in extreme heat though,do they split,blossum end rot or things as such


both but shade cloth works to address both ime and regular waterings


----------

